# Yeast Infection



## Sabrunka (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi there everyone.. I have a few questions.  Sex lately has been hurting a lot, and I thought it was a cut on my vag, but even when it healed, sex still hurts... It hurts after then when I pee and my vag feels all sore.  I sometimes get a thicker white discharge... Do you think this could be a yeast infection?? I don't really want to go to a doctor, so I'm thinking of getting a yeast infection treatment, but what works the quickest and best?  Any help please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never had to deal with this!


----------



## Odette (Mar 1, 2009)

The best thing to do is to get a medical diagnosis before treating.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a look at here for starters to help you decide whether it's a yeast infection or not.  If it is, then Gyno Canesten is a really good over-the-counter option as it combines tablet and cream treatment although you really should see a doctor if this is your first occurence.

Good luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Hi there everyone.. I have a few questions. Sex lately has been hurting a lot, and I thought it was a cut on my vag, but even when it healed, sex still hurts... It hurts after then when I pee and my vag feels all sore. I sometimes get a thicker white discharge... Do you think this could be a yeast infection?? I don't really want to go to a doctor, so I'm thinking of getting a yeast infection treatment, but what works the quickest and best? Any help please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never had to deal with this!_

 
Vaginal Infection normally itches and sometimes burns when you urinate if you have irritated the skin...Yes it is a cottage cheesy looking discharge, normally without an offensive odor....The pain with urination however could be something more serious so I would definitely go get it checked out. Because I have had these symptoms with a urinary tract infection.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 1, 2009)

The symptoms you explained definately point towards a yeast infection have you been on antibiotics recently? Yeast infections can be a side effect of antibiotics because your natural flora are lowered. To distinguish the difference between whether it is a urinary tract infection or a yeast infection do you have an urgency to urinate if so then its a urinary tract infection and you can go to the pharmacy and ask for cystopurin over the counter you can also drink cranberry juice along with that and continue drinking it regularly to ward off any future infections also always urinate after sex to flush out any bacteria.

If you don't have an urgency to urinate then you have a yeast infection, you can buy canestan over the counter in either a cream to treat external infection or a vaginal pessery to treat the internal infection sometimes it can be internal and external so you may need to go with canestan duo which is a combination of the above mentioned, your pharmacist can advise you on this and don't be embarrassed these types of problems are more comment than you think, hope I helped


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 1, 2009)

You should really see a gyn to properly diagnosis that indeed its a yeast infection and nothing more serious.


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Mar 1, 2009)

sometime over the counter don't even work.  Go see a doc if this is your first yeast infection.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 1, 2009)

If you have never been diagnosed with a yest infection before, GO TO THE DOCTOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 1, 2009)

it usually gets extremely itchy down there if you have a yeast infection


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree that it's best to go see your doctor/gyna about this especially if you've never had a vaginal infection or experienced anything like this before. It may or may not be a yeast infection, you won't know until an exam is done. 

I don't try to "self-diagnose" any kind of vaginal infections or problems anymore. If I know something is wrong, I always see a doctor. Cause there have been times where I thought I had an infection but it ended up being nothing after my doctor did the exam. Other times it ended up being bacterial vaginosis rather than yeast when I did have an infection: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_vaginosis
Now don't let the site scare you! You can get both infections without even having sex at all. You could of been taking antibiotics and gotten it, or from even shaving down there! Shaving makes the area more vulnerable to bacteria. 

But I really hope you decide to see a doctor for this instead of trying any over the counter treatments for a yeast infection. Although Monistat (I think?) makes a vaginal infection screening test you can buy OTC that can help you know if there is anything wrong that may need treatment from a doctor.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 1, 2009)

The general reccomendation is that for your first yeast infection, you should have a doctor tell you what it is and what to use. After that you'll know and be able to deal with it without going to a doctor. 

As far as the symptoms go, I've had a yeast infection where the skin was so sore/raw/inflamed that it hurt to sit. I didn't think it was a yeast infection because they're supposed to make you itchy, but I went to the doctor and that's what it turned out to be.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes see a doctor!!! 
if you can prevent it from getting worse why wouldn't you?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_The general reccomendation is that for your first yeast infection, you should have a doctor tell you what it is and what to use. After that you'll know and be able to deal with it without going to a doctor. 

As far as the symptoms go, I've had a yeast infection where the skin was so sore/raw/inflamed that it hurt to sit. I didn't think it was a yeast infection because they're supposed to make you itchy, but I went to the doctor and that's what it turned out to be._

 
Yeah, your not going to be sure what it is exact if it's anything unless you go see a doctor. A whole range of vaginal infections can have very similar symptoms or even symptoms that don't usually come along with that particular type of infection.

I forgot to mention this and again please don't do any "self diagnosis" here. But are you on birth control or anything hormonal? From my experience I've noticed that since being on birth control I'm a lot drier during sex which has made it a bit painful most of the time. Hormones change a lot of things including the body's natural lubrication and can even effect how the consistency of your vaginal discharge is. If you are on birth control and this does end up not being an infection, you should maybe mention this to your doctor.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Mar 1, 2009)

From what you are describing I would lean towards Bacterial Vaginosis more so than a yeast infection. Try getting some cranberry juice without sugar. It will help with the burning.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 2, 2009)

You should definitely go and see your doctor. Don't wait...!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 2, 2009)

Well it only hurts when I pee RIGHT after sex, and I don't have the urge to pee often so I know it's not a UTI... I am itchy below though and sex just hurts.. It's annoying lol, I got monistat and if that doesn't help then I'll see the doctor for help!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 2, 2009)

You need to go to a doctor.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Well it only hurts when I pee RIGHT after sex, and I don't have the urge to pee often so I know it's not a UTI... I am itchy below though and sex just hurts.. It's annoying lol, I got monistat and if that doesn't help then I'll see the doctor for help!_

 
I'm not sure why you posted this if you're gonna ignore us. You really need to see a doctor FIRST. Using Monistat without ever having had a diagnosis for any type of infection will make your situation worse. Symptoms for the various conditions everyone posted about vary from woman to woman and it's only okay to self treat when you have already had these symptoms properly diagnosed and have had previous, successful treatment of the condition. By using monistat, then seeing the doctor is counter productive and can aggravate your condition. Everyone gave helpful suggestions for treating infections that have been DIAGNOSED. You have not. Don't end up with something worse because you're embarrrassed to see a doctor.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright well I booked an appt. for Wednesday... I'll keep using the package until its done (tuesday night) and I'll ask him about it wednesday and tell him what I used.  Thanks guys.


----------

